# 87Hz Betrieb Drehmomentgewinn ?



## GobotheHero (24 August 2010)

Hallo !
Wenn ich eine Rollenbahn habe mit einem Motor der 50Hz Stern 0,55kW 1,4A von einem Umrichter mit 1,8A max angetrieben wird.
Der Motor hat auch Kenndaten für den 87Hz Betrieb.
1kW 2,4A.
Wenn ich den in Dreieck schalte müsste ich doch sowohl bei 50Hz, als auch bei 87Hz-Betrieb mehr Drehmoment haben oder ?
Ich müsste mir nur einen größeren Umrichter besorgen.
Ich bin mir da gerade nicht so sicher...


----------



## Proxy (24 August 2010)

Hi,

also so wie es aussieht ist der Motor für 87Hz gemacht. Dann stimmt das das er bei einer höheren Feldfrequenz mehr Moment hat. Wenn er nur für 50Hz gemacht wäre würdest du kein höheres Drehmoment bekommen sondern ehr eine Schwächung des Feldes bei einer höheren Drehzahl.

Bei der Nennfrequenz hast du das beste verhältnis aus n und M, danach wird es schnell schlechter.


----------



## offliner (24 August 2010)

Du hast bei 87 Hz den Vorteil, dass das konstante Moment bis 87Hz gefahren wird, da der Motor zwischen 50Hz und 87Hz nicht in die Feldschwächung geht, sondern durch die Spannungsanhebung auf 400V mit nahezu konstantem Fluss fährt. P=U*I*cos(phi) = (M*n)/9550 damit steigt zwar die Drehzahl und die Leistung, aber bei 50 Hz hast Du damit nicht mehr Moment zur Verfügung, da der Motor nicht wärmer werden darf als vorher...


----------



## klausbre (24 August 2010)

*87-Hz-Betrieb*



offliner schrieb:


> Du hast bei 87 Hz den Vorteil, dass das konstante Moment bis 87Hz gefahren wird, da der Motor zwischen 50Hz und 87Hz nicht in die Feldschwächung geht, sondern durch die Spannungsanhebung auf 400V mit nahezu konstantem Fluss fährt. P=U*I*cos(phi) = (M*n)/9550 damit steigt zwar die Drehzahl und die Leistung, aber bei 50 Hz hast Du damit nicht mehr Moment zur Verfügung, da der Motor nicht wärmer werden darf als vorher...



Hallo,

absolut richtig, aber vielleicht noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

- mit der 87Hz Kennlinie (die im übrigen praktisch jeder Umrichter beherrscht, da eigentlich nur 
  der Frequenznennpunkt verstellt wird) vergrößert man i.d.R. den Stellbereich des Antriebs.

- allenfalls im ganz unteren Bereich wird man ggf. keinen perfekten Rundlauf mehr erwarten 
  können (was ganz unten ist hängt extrem vom Umrichter ab)

- für den typischen 230/400V-Antrieb ist ein 400V-Umrichter erforderlich. Die 87-Hz-Kennlinie 
  kann nur mit einem Sondermotor (127/230V) an einem 230V-Umrichter umgesetzt werden.

- da der Antrieb im Dreieck geschaltet ist (einen normalen 230/400V Antrieb mal vorausgesetzt) 
  wird die für 230V ausgelegte Wicklung mit 560V-Peaks aus der Spannungs PWM belastet. Dies 
  würde ich nicht mit sehr alten Antrieben machen und bei Neubestellungen würde ich unbedingt 
  auf eine verstärkte Phasenisolierung achten. 

- die einzelne 230V-Wicklung benötigt einen um den Faktor 1,73 höheren Strom, als die 
  400V-Wicklung  (i.d.R. sind beide auf dem Motor angegeben). Nach diesem höheren Strom ist 
  der Umrichter zu bemessen.

- Wie gesagt ändert sich das Motormoment nicht, aber der Bereich in dem der Antrieb mit 
  konst. Moment gefahren werden kann dehnt sich auf 87Hz aus, was die abegegebene Leistung 
  dann auch wirklich um den Faktor 1,73 erhöht. Ggf. kann hier mit einer höheren Getriebeübersetzung 
  gearbeitet werden.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (25 August 2010)

*Klasse erklärt*

Den Ausführungen von klausbre ist wirklich nichts hinzuzufügen. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------

